# RVD Comments on Sabu, more.



## Clark Kent (May 26, 2007)

*RVD Comments on Sabu, more.
By Silent Bob - Sat, 26 May 2007 01:59:20 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

From http://www.robvandam.com/rvdblog.html

 	Quote:
 	 	 		 			 			 				Greetings everybody. Thanks for checking out my site. You'll notice it looks pretty sweet, huh? Watch for it to keep developing in the next several weeks. By the way, as per several requests, I will be putting my workouts up in the near future.

I'd like to tell you that Sabu says "Hello" but he's not really into talking. He's fine though, so don't be worrying.

Anyone interested in the cannabis prohibition situation should check out Marc Emery and consider his petition before the end of the month. I met this guy in Vancouver a few months ago, and what an interesting story he has! He is the Johnny Appleseed of the herb! If you want to see someone who's upfront about his beliefs you can see him on his online video program Pot.tv.

Wrestlemania 23 is out on DVD this week. Disc 3 has myself and Sabu inducting the Shiek into the hall of fame. I checked out my superstar early release copy, and it has the entire, unedited speech. This is the only time I've gotten credit for speaking well from WWE besides the original One Night Stand shoot promo, so it might be worth checking out.

I will be signing your DVD's Tuesday May 22nd at FYI #1597, Jordan Creek Parkway, in West Des Moines from 12:00  2:00. Wow, that's in twelve hours. I better get ready for my flight.

Robot Chicken is on DVD too! Funny, funny stuff.

I recently gave LOST a try and went through the entire first two seasons as quickly as I could watch them. I'm waiting anxiously for season three to come out on DVD, or at least rerun on television because I really enjoy that show. I think you have to start at the beginning, but check it out.

I hate season finales of great shows. Damn it Heroes! Can't we have a few more weeks?

Last show is on now but I've got that flight we were talking about, remember?

Let's do this again soon.

Time to Roll

RVD 			 			 		 	 	 



Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 27, 2007)

Interesting the topics he talks about


----------



## terryl965 (May 27, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> Interesting the topics he talks about


 
Yea but I love his website


----------



## The Master (May 28, 2007)

RVD is, interesting.
Guy owns a comic shop I think.


----------

